# Looking for a book - That's Sugar by Ewald Notter



## jen9cutie

Hi All,
I hope I am posting this in the correct forum. I am desperately looking for this book. I know it's out of print and sold out, but am wondering if there is any place that I might be able to find it, or if anyone has an extra copy they could sell?


Thank you!
Jen


----------



## cakerookie

You might try to pm Chrose you may know. You can go to www.notterschool.com it might be of some help. I have found a book on pulled and blown sugar on E-Bay that was written by the Notters but the bookstore that carries it is in England I think. You might try searching Amazon.com here on Cheftalk it might be they have it or can order it. Sorry could not be much more help than that. But has you will find books of this calibur are hard to come by.


----------



## jen9cutie

Thank you for your help! 

Jen


----------



## panini

http://www.slbvideo.ch/de/products/books/default.asp
Jen it's in many places in Europe.
You will probably do better looking for Das Ist Zucker


----------



## jen9cutie

I forgot to check back for more replies, and thought of it today. Thanks so much Panini, I've emailed the company and am waiting to hear back from them. 

Jen


----------



## chef kaiser

hi,

contact [email protected] , this is the professional pastry craft school in Luzern (Switzerland), they have all the books, also professional pastry, bread baking, marzipan all 4 volumes, cake decoration and etc. I can say all books are solid education and techniques properly explained.

That is were i get it from, when friends of mine are asking for it.

regards


----------



## littlejta

available $499 on amazon as of 9/10/08


----------



## lowell

Hello, I just stumbled upon this site and noticed your request. If you still need a copy of 'Das ist Zucker:That's Sugar' by Ewald and Susan Notter please contact me. 

Thank you!
Kind Regards, Lowell


----------



## kayakado

You might try interlibrary loan. I have found a number of books that I had been unable to find elsewhere and had my local library get them for me.

Go here and look up the book and the libraries that own it

[WorldCat.org] Search for books, music, videos, articles and more in libraries near you


----------



## jane915

Hi Lowell, I'm not the original poster on this, but I'm interested in your book.  Is it still available? - Jane


----------



## vmckenna

Hi,

I have copy of this book available, if anyone is interested please contact me!


----------



## smirandapr

do you still have a copy of That's Sugar?


----------



## sarahris

Hi smirandapr

i have a copy of Ewald Notter's book That's Sugar that i'm looking to sell.

Can you email me on [email protected] of you're still looking for a copy

thanks - sarah


----------



## konditoralex

Hello,

If you have not sold the copy of That is Sugar, how much would you like for it? Please e-mail me at [email protected]

Thanks,

Alex


----------



## aniea

I have a copy of this book in near perfect condition, if you haven't already found it. I'm in the states. I knew Ewald and Susan when they had the school in Gaithersburg, MD.

Ann


----------



## aniea

Email is [email protected]. for That's Sugar.


----------

